# Amish Suggestion



## Richard King (Jan 3, 2006)

I figure this advice could apply to us as well as anyone...


From an Amish Country calendar from Holmes County, Ohio. In the front introduction of the 2006 calendar it says this: 

"œMany of you would like to live more like the Amish -- so if you admire their faith -- strengthen yours. If you admire their family life -- spend more time with your family. If you admire their sense of commitment -- deepen yours. If you admire their sense of community spirit -- build one. If you admire their quality merchandise -- make quality. If you admire their humility -- be humble. If you admire their unselfishness -- put others first. If you admire their honesty -- be honest. If you admire their willingness to help those in need -- help the needy. If you admire their land stewardship -- take care of yours. If you admire their deep character and enduring values -- live them."


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> ..If you enjoy making Christianity a quaint novelty that holds people back instead of advancing society, emulate them....




I tell you the truth...they have recieved their reward already.

That verse has ALWAYS came to mind when I see an Amish person, even when I was a child.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 4, 2006)

Richard, that is very true (at least if you are looking at them through rose coloured glasses). Everything we do should be done with our priorities in the correct order and with our best foot forward.

Trevor, loved it! Very true also.

Adam, did you hear about the "hit and gallop" right before Thanksgiving???


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 4, 2006)

What? No....reminds me of that joke about an Amish drive by.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> What? No....reminds me of that joke about an Amish drive by.



 Please tell.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 4, 2006)

Found reprinted on an anabaptist board (apparently this is how it was written in a local paper)


> Around 3am Saturday morning a horse drawn carriage driven by a young Amish male failed to stop at a traffic light at the intersection of 772 and 340.A car heading west on 340 hit the buggy only doing a minor amount of damage. The carriage pulled into a nearby parking lot where the Amish man proceeded to unhitch the carriage and then take off on his horse thus leaving a "hit and gallop" situation. Police are still searching for the unidentified suspect but have impounded the carriage searching it for any clues. They are asking for the publics help and if anyone sees a suspicious young amish man to contact the police



Now I want to know how we are supposed to recognize a "suspicious amishman" in LANCASTER COUNTY, PA????

[Edited on 1-4-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 4, 2006)

That's funny, but there are major things wrong with it...

1) many amish teens do more than this and no one will say a word as they are in rumschpringge (can't spell) and are not members yet of the church.

2) teens don't have beards...only married men do.

3) many amish teens DO have a radio (and a car) and probably have listened to rap.

4) you'd never know if his hat is on backwards as they are round

Sorry to rain on your parade...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 4, 2006)

Hubby and I always say we know when someone's been out a'courtin'...we hear their horse and buggy trotting by as early as 11pm and as late as 3am.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Top Ten Signs Your Amish Teen Is In Trouble...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard King (Jan 5, 2006)

Just so I can learn more about the Puritan way please tell me which of these suggestions in the original post troubled you the most:

Strengthen your faith
Spend more time with your family
Deepen your commitment
Build a sense of community spirit
Make quality merchandise
Be humble
Put others before yourself
Be honest
Help the needy
Be a good steward of your land
Live with deep character and enduring values


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> Just so I can learn more about the Puritan way please tell me which of these suggestions in the original post troubled you the most:
> 
> Strengthen your faith
> ...



Are you asking what we personally struggle with or are you asking which of these don't really apply to the Amish?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 5, 2006)

> Just so I can learn more about the Puritan way please tell me which of these suggestions in the original post troubled you the most:



Richard, I don't believe anyone was troubled by the virtues for as much as these virtues are also biblical principles. What was reacted to was setting them under the filter of the Amish. The Amish do hold to principles that are simply not biblical and their legalism stands against the gospel. We could set these virtues beneath a Wiccan banner (the wiccans would certainly claim them) and the virtues would still hold value but we would be put off by the association.

So it's not a rejection of the virtues because they are spoken by the Amish (an ad homenim mistake) but a rejection of the idea that these are distinctives of the Amish. They are simply included in the Amish system and taken by themselves they attempt to give a false validity to the rest of Amish teaching which is dangerously unbiblical. In my humble opinion


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 5, 2006)

Much of what is considered "faith" by the Amish is actually "works". Many Amish lack faith. They stay where they are (if they stay), due to culture and family connections...many refuse to deal with the separation leaving would entail. To have a deeper spiritual life (ie Bible Study, an actual claim on salvation, etc) would place them under discipline. In some cases they will help others, in others they will only help themselves. I've had someone come over and offer to do our laundry at her house while I had the flu (I turned it down, they have a large family also and I know it takes them an entire day to do a load this time of year as they hang it out in the cold to dry)...but if we were to go to an auction and try to buy property, the old order would be there with their check books together to make certain no Englisher is able to buy the property.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 5, 2006)

In cases like this I simply take what is meat and spit out the bones.

For instance I think the Roman Catholics are very right and much more vocal than some mainstream protestants about being against abortion...but I have no desire whatsoever to embrace being a Catholic.


----------

